# '64 Deluxe American (Iceberg bike)



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2019)

Found this one in about 7" of ice last month. Covered in rattle can paint. Coming along nicely.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2019)

All back together. Need to find a tank now. Rides nice, but hurt my back and I have not been able to ride any of my bikes.
Hammerhead


----------



## bobsbikes (May 10, 2019)

I have a 64 deluxe chain guard if interested


----------

